# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص انسان در یک محوطه توسط دوربین ( دزدگیر جلوگیری از ورود اشخاص به داخل  ساختمان)

## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام
من میخوام تو ساختمان های در حال ساخت یک قسمتی دوربین مدار بسته کار بزارم جایی که ورود به ساختمان از در دیوار و هوا و زمین :دی تاو دیدش باشه

میخوام بدن انسانی که داره میاد داخل و تشخصی بده و بهش هشدار بده کا وارد نشه و آجیر به صدا در بیاد
همچنین در خونه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

کسی نیست ج بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بایستی از روش های motion detection برای تشخیص حرکت در فریم های روش های difference گرقتن از فریم های متوالی استفاده کنید.
وقتی که ناحیه متحرک مشخص شده از روش های tracking که بایستی یک سری feature از تصویر استخراج کنید و آنها را در فریم های متوالی track کنید تا آبجکتون از تصویر خارج شه.
برای شناسایی انسان هم می تونید از PedestrianDetection استفاده کنید که بر پایه histogram of gradient هستش البته با خیلی از روش های دیگه هم میشه که رایج ترین HOG هستش.

----------


## mehran901

با ویبی هم میتونید به صورت یک برنامه مستقل از متلب این کارو انجام بدین ولی بحثش خیلی زیاده....!!

----------


## SlowCode

> با ویبی هم میتونید به صورت یک برنامه مستقل از متلب این کارو انجام بدین ولی بحثش خیلی زیاده....!!


 ببخشید مهران جان میشه این بحث ها رو یکم باز کنی تا ما هم یاد بگیریم؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
با برنامه نویسی چطور بفهمیم که این شی آدمه یا اسبه؟

----------


## shahabsalehi99

این بیشتر یه پروژه سخت افزاری با سنسور مادون قرمز یا لیزر خیلی راحت میتونی درستش کنی.اگه یکو AVR بلد باشی.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

توی پست 3 تاپیک زیر
*آموزش ها و نمونه برنامه های پردازش تصویر در دلفی*

یه نمونه برای تشخیص حرکت گذاشتم ،شاید کمکت کنه.

----------

